# Monarch Grand Resorts in Hawaii?



## plgallagher (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep hearing that Monarch Grand Resorts from Laguna CA. is plannign a resort in Kona. No one at the company will verify this. I sort of found some information from an architect but nothing else. Has any of the Tuggers have any information?


----------



## drguy (Feb 5, 2009)

When we were in Cabo last year, we were told that the resort was being built at the time.  No news about it since then.  We bought resale points, so maybe we're out of the loop.
Guy


----------



## nazclk (Feb 8, 2009)

*MGV in Kona*

The last I heard on this was that they owned the dirt but were not going  to build until Cabo Azul was nearly sold out, and that was a year ago that I heard this .


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 8, 2009)

is Cabo Azul next to Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo?


----------



## drguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> is Cabo Azul next to Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo?


yes.  They are next door to one another.  We were at GM during the labor strike and were relocated to Cabo Azul.
Guy


----------



## ragtop (Feb 10, 2009)

Rumor was that PMR tried to sell the Kona land to Diamond but Diamond backed out of the deal last year.


----------

